# Three days on the water...



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Looking forward to three days on the water starting tomorrow 6am! Heading up to Stuart with my buddy Pat fishing an Egret Owners Tourney. Going to try landing my first sailfish... off a 16' Skiff!

Looking forward to a great weekend! Going to post pix if they are any good... ;D

Cheer and be safe out there!


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

good luck, and thanks again for the spots in Chok...... :
I know some good spots up offshore there..... but u can find them on the hotspots map I'm sure.......


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

Good for you. 

You gonna pole for him for da sails? ;D ;D ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> good luck, and thanks again for the spots in Chok...... :


Sorry again LT, I really don't phish much out of Chok... now the IRL I can hook a brotha up, but Chok I would be almost as lost as you. I fished POI a few times, and know two or three spots that "sometimes" produce. 

Cheers


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

Jan, no worries man, just bustin some chops. Hope you slayed em' up north.
I will also need all of "said" coordinates for N IRL> GPS numbers will do just fine.... ;D ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

$350 for a half day... $500 for a full day... ;D


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2007)

> $350 for a half day... $500 for a full day... ;D


How much for half full day?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

For you Ron... $850 ;D


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

> $350 for a half day... $500 for a full day...  ;D


ur kiin' me.... ;D


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2007)

> For you Ron... $850 ;D


Yeah, I figured it out fer myself now that my add'n machine is werk'n again. Tried doing the math the old way but I ran out of fingers and toes.

Thanks for the help.


----------

